
Google closes Facebook's loophole, bans non-Play Store app updates in Android - navneetpandey
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/26/4269074/google-play-store-ban-third-party-facebook-android-app-update
======
bookwormAT
The title is slightly misleading: Google bans apps that do not update through
the Play Store from the Play Store, not from Android.

They do not (and cannot) ban such updates from Android.

